
Show HN: Real Time Voice Cloning - no-dr-onboard
https://github.com/CorentinJ/Real-Time-Voice-Cloning
======
avinium
Can this transfer between languages? Say, I speak an English sentence, and we
can clone my voice to Chinese.

Apologies if this is in the paper, I’m on my phone so it’s difficult for me to
peruse.

